# First attempt at a FOIL



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate this cell...I need to get me a camera to start taking these photos. No justice. This is a copper foil underlay with black and Flo. orange accents...no clue what the lure is...just some junk I had layin' around to test on. I have to say, this is work. These are tricky.....any tips on foils would be welcomed!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

If you're not going to foil the belly it's not bad but that lure has a straight belly so it wouldn't be too hard anyways but something like a reef runner would be a bear. What I started doing is making a template out of aluminum foil. I cut off a hunk and put a slot where the belly hooks go. Run the hook hangers through the slot and work the foil onto the belly first then start working it up the sides a little at a time.

When you get to the lip use an xacto knife to cut out for the lip then work the foil up towards the back. I normally let the two sides overhang each other about 1/4" on the back. Once you get the foil template how you want it pull it off and trace it onto the release paper on the back of your aluminum tape.

Cut it out just like the template and cut the hook hanger slots in it. Then work it up around the lure a little at a time just like with the foil. You will have a few wrinkles but if you burnish them with your thumbnail you won't hardly notice. I normally work one side then the other a little at a time until I get up to the back then finish off one side and get all the wrinkles pushed down tight with your thumbnail before you work the other side over top of it.

Once you have both sides down make a nice straight cut with your knife down the middle of the back from head to tail and pull off the tag end that you just cut. I've tried to pull back the top and remove the bottom half of the overlap but it's not worth it, just leave it, it's barely noticeable and makes more of a mess than if you leave it alone.

Keep your template and if you ever do any other of the same lures you can skip the whole first half of the process. I usually pitch the foil template and keep the piece of release backing from the foil tape. Of course you can save a bunch of time and just foil the sides and paint the belly and back, lol.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are a few pics of a couple that I just did to show you what I was talking about. The finish isn't too bright on them because I wet sanded the etex over the foil before paint and haven't re-coated them yet.

This one shows the template I made and the lure I did with it.









This one shows the seamless belly with the method I described to you.









Here is another one.









Same one but showing the seam on the back, barely noticeable with transparent paint over the foil.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job on the lures! 

I really like the copper one color combination. They all look great!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tips...those foils are going to look great cleared.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work on the foiling


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice work guys,look like hog getters to me


----------

